# NFL & Deflate Gate-Hype?



## WhatInThe

NFL Deflate Gate-deflating game balls and cheating.

Is deflate gate all hype and a diversion from other NFL issues like injuries and abuse? Has attendance or interest in the NFL peaked out. Lower attendance is expected for Super Bowl. Maybe people are tired of the same team showing up in the finals. But lower attendance could be the beginning of an interest decline.

http://www.kpho.com/story/27874007/experts-predicting-lower-than-normal-super-bowl-attendance

First people stop going to games, then stop buying souvenirs and then omg stop watching, then there goes advertising revenue. Is this what the NFL is trying to avoid?

There was a decline in college bowl attendance this year as well.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/01/bowl_attendance_drops_4_percen.html

But back to cheating. Many say the games are already fixed, rigged or scripted. Gambling influence has dogged the league for years.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/118531-the-fix-is-in-are-nfl-football-games-fixed

 IF the NFL & employees have stooped to low levels before why not play a game with low balls, ooops ment reduced air pressure game balls.


----------



## darroll

Kick the whole team out of the super game.
There is too much cheating going on out there folks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree, wasn't it the New England Patriots and their coach Belichick who was caught spying on another team's defensive signals?  http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3018338


----------



## Ralphy1

Nothing worse than deflated balls, just ask my dog.


----------



## Pappy

Ralphy1 said:


> Nothing worse than deflated balls, just ask my dog.



I did ask him Ralphy and he said if he ever gets the chance, he's going to deflate yours. :wink:


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmmm, I wonder how much it would cost to extract his teeth...


----------



## Pappy

:danger:


----------



## WhatInThe

Apparently these balls shrunk lower than my bank account.


----------



## Don M.

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, wasn't it the New England Patriots and their coach Belichick who was caught spying on another team's defensive signals?  http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3018338



Pro Sports always seem to have some sort of "cheating" going on.  Usually it is related to some of the players taking banned drugs, etc.  With the huge sums of money involved in these "sports", it is only natural that the participants are always looking for some way to give themselves an "Edge".  In this case, the solution seems rather simple....the teams should turn their footballs over to a NFL agent prior to the game, for inspection and testing of proper air pressure, etc., and then the officials control the balls throughout the game.  With the many millions of dollars the NFL rakes in during these games, the cost of hiring a "neutral" official to oversee these game balls would seem to be rather insignificant.


----------



## QuickSilver

Didn't someone say "If you aren't cheating you aren't trying"?  

http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/if_youre_not_cheating_youre_not_trying/


----------



## darroll

I wish that I could have cheated myself thru life.

But, I have a mirror to look into.


----------



## Ralphy1

*Belichick, Brady, and Balls*

Top of all the news, and the only news in New England, was what happened with many wanting to blame the weather, but it was more like an early spring day at the game so I don't think that cold weather was the cause. Seeing that the coach has been caught cheating before methinks that he is the culprit, but it will be hard to prove if the actual deflator was paid off early in the season with the promise to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.

.


----------



## QuickSilver

I would appreciate it if these dudes would put the word "foot" in front of "balls" when they are talking about it.   Then I wouldn't be spitting out my cheetos everytime I hear them.


----------



## Ken N Tx

QuickSilver said:


> I would appreciate it if these dudes would put the word "foot" in front of "balls" when they are talking about it.   Then I wouldn't be spitting out my cheetos everytime I hear them.



Thats all in your mind!! LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ralphy1

" 'Balls,' said the queen, 'if I had two, I'd be king.' "  Sorry, couldn't resist...  nthego:


----------



## oldman

And if your balls stay inflated for more than 4 hours, "BE GLAD!"


----------



## Pappy

Isn't there a song, I think by AC/DC, about big balls? Maybe they were singing about the Patriots.


----------



## oakapple

Thought those 3 names were a firm of solicitors from a Dickens novel?


----------



## darroll

I love football.

Now the next time I watch a game I will wonder who rigged it.

They claim that the hits cause brain damage, instead of finding the problem just ban football.


----------



## WhatInThe

This is not a mild case of lying or cheating. This is a major case of hype. Slow week in the NFL and sports in general. This IS hype.

This is one of those rules that the NFL and even other teams & players looked the other way because they know it goes on and/or they do something similar. I've heard people say the league did it to keep scoring high from quarterbacks having better ball control. Baseball did the same thing with the loaded ball in the 90s and is why they tolerated/neglected steroid use. Again most sports benefit from high scoring.

What's really the frustrating part is the lying that is now going on to cover up for themselves and the league. Brady is lying. Even if he gave an order to a ball boy 10 years ago-deflate the balls anytime a ball boy is hired someone else tells them this is what 'we' do the balls to give Brady, the coach and team plausible deniability. It's done wink-wink. Brady even lobbied for a customized ball in 2006 so if he felt a custom ball was that necessary to his career he probably already knew how a custom ball would perform in a game from experience.

http://chicago.suntimes.com/football/7/71/313097/tom-brady-lobbied-nfl-2006-change-football-rule

Also keep in mind as sports media pointed out. The reason only 11 of 12 balls were deflated is that the kicker needs a full ball.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...nflated-balls-afc-championship-game/22087953/

Many of Brady's former colleagues and commentators think he is lying.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ex-nfl-players-espn-think-225718822.html

This is just one way the NFL indirectly controls the outcome of the game for the gamblers who are the leagues bread and butter even if it's the weekly hack football fan playing a pool or fantasty league because are the people that watch and generate revenue for the networks and thus the league.

There will be fines and reprimands for this SHOW. This isn't about cheating it's abut lying and looking the other way which many American employees do every day on their job for pay and that's why this practice remained in the shadows for decades.

Forget cheating this is about lying and HYPE.


----------



## WhatInThe

Patriots "seem" to be extremely good at protecting a "squishy" ball. Fewest fumbles per plays ran.

http://www.slate.com/articles/sport...s_lose_an_insanely_low_number_of_fumbles.html

One could argue that softer balls are less likely to bounce and the carrier or recipient of a deflated ball is less likely to drop or fumble the ball.

Remember it's still about hype and the show called the NFL


----------



## WhatInThe

*The towel boy?*

A person of interest in deflating Brady's balls is a locker room attendant. 

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...sing-on-patriots-locker-room-attendant-012615

Are you kidding me-the towel boy?

So how many people in a daisy chain of plausible deniability verbally told this "attendant" to deflate Brady's balls. I wonder if the instructions were "coded", implied or whispered in a dark alley.


----------



## AZ Jim

QuickSilver said:


> I would appreciate it if these dudes would put the word "foot" in front of "balls" when they are talking about it.   Then I wouldn't be spitting out my cheetos everytime I hear them.



Cold sense of humor QS.  All this deflated balls stuff isn't funny,ask anyone who owns one or more!


----------



## AZ Jim

It always seems to be Belichick!!  I'm pulling for Seattle and Russel Wilson!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We're rootin' for Seattle too!


----------



## Pappy

Hawks all the way. :cheers:


----------



## Ken N Tx

AZ Jim said:


> It always seems to be Belichick!!  I'm pulling for Seattle and Russel Wilson!!



They never get a break....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pat's Super Bowl Ring..


----------



## Ken N Tx

darroll said:


> I love football.
> 
> Now the next time I watch a game I will wonder who rigged it.
> 
> They claim that the hits cause brain damage, instead of finding the problem just ban football.


----------



## Ralphy1

*Brady's balls are better!*

Yes, his long ordeal with bad balls is over and all is right with the world again.  The case against him was dismissed by a judge and that cleared his balls problem up.  Surely you are rejoicing with Patriot fans for this triumph of justice in a world seemingly lacking in it...


----------



## Shalimar

Frankly, I don't give a rat's derrière about Brady's balls. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, you are probably repressing your desire for this American hero.  Get help now to let it come to the surface, and you will get mentally healthy as the season begins next week, and you will enjoy hearing a lot more about him and his balls...


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, at the moment, the only thing I am repressing is an almost overwhelming need to barf. Lol. Anyway, if I need a hero, think I will opt for a Canadian shero instead.


----------



## Pappy

Not a fan of Brady here. I hope he loses his balls at game time.


----------



## oldman

Here we go again. Just another reason why to boo and dislike the Pats. I think if Brady would have manned-up and taken the suspension, it would have been a favorable move for him. However, because he decided to stomp and cry like a five year-old, he will now be brutally booed and called unthinkable names while he is on the field at away games. Brady claims that he did not know that the balls were under inflated. Oh, come on! This guy has handled how many thousands of footballs and he can't tell when a ball is under inflated? Does he really expect us to believe him?  

The NFL botched this mess from the start. The penalty came too late and probably should have never happened because of that. Goodell reacted from media and fan pressure and screwed it up. Now, the NFL has again lost even more credibility with the fans and the Pats have lost a lot more with partisan fans. But, Brady will pay come this season as he is booed relentlessly, not to mention that when he is inducted into the HOF, he will undoubtedly be booed by many. Not a good way to enter the Hall. 

Two things; Goodell should be ousted, not just because of this, but because of the other suspensions and hearings that he has botched, including the Ray Rice and Adrian Peterson messes and two; the NFL will survive. Here in the U.S., we can't seem to live without football and purchasing football gear to wear. An NFL jersey goes for about $100.00 or more. If you are lucky enough to be able to buy a game jersey, one that was worn during a game and is autographed, it will cost you about $200.00 and maybe even a thousand or so, depending on who the player is. Also, take a look at ticket prices. To get a good seat for a contender, it will cost over $200.00 for one seat. I was considering buying tickets for the Steelers-Colts game. A ticket on the 30 yard line close enough to the field to see the action will cost $210.00 per ticket. 

For me at least, I could care less. I give credit to Brady for his ability on the field and Belecheck for his abilities as a head coach. But, it would be nice to see these 'men' act and behave like 'men'. If you screw up, take your punishment and move on.


----------



## ~Lenore

*I was told posts about football are supposed to be posted in the entertainment section. 

Go Texans!








*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Moved it Lenore, Go Broncos!


----------



## WhatInThe

It/the suspension was a frivolous attempt by the NFL to show the gamblers that the game has integrity and wrestling. And show the other owners that they don't play favorites or ignore problems & issues. Pffffffftttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## WhatInThe

The NFL has taken the lone gunman approach to cheating by a team and others. Rather than admit to or divulged institutionalized cheating and tolerance make it seem like only individuals cheat. Without all those gamblers watching there investments there go ratings and associated sales.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2015/09/08/espn-goodell-hid-patriots-cheating.html


----------



## ~Lenore

*Not owning any NFL stock, I am not really worried about it.  As soon as the season starts football fans will  not be a bit concerned about it.  Only sports reporters, who need a story, will keep us fans updated.

I am just ready for some football! 
Go Texans and Cowboys!
*


----------

